Ask HN: Buidling a Producthunt.com alternative. Any tips on how to improve? - JOEVARGHESE1111
======
DanBC
Have you seen these threads?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10739875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10739875)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10759879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10759879)

------
akritrime
What does the alternative do better or different from producthunt?

~~~
JOEVARGHESE1111
Any ideas on what I could do differently?

~~~
URfejk
No neverending scrolling page, no call girls advertising, no products
placement for stuff which is working against the user (adblocking blockers)
...

